# Suche Lösung für Probleme beim Aufstehen...



## Hawkster (6. September 2006)

Hi all,

erst mal, ich mein das hier komplett ernst, weil ich allmählich echt Probs bekomm deswegen.

Ich hab enorme Probleme beim aufstehen frühs... ich besitze 2 Wecker:
1. Handywecker: 1x Wecker (5:27), 1x Kalendereintrag (5:25)
2. Radiowecker: 2x Wecker (5:22) und (5:30)

So, jetzt denkt sich jeder das man da doch aufwachen muss... is aber leider nich so...
Ich kann mich nicht mal daran entsinnen das die Klingeln, tun Sie aber...

Woran kann das nun liegen, das ich so Probleme mit dem aufstehen hab und weiß jemand eine gute Lösung?

MFG Hawkster


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (6. September 2006)

Hi!

Vor meheren Jahren hatte ich das gleiche Problem.
Aber ich hab es in den Griff bekommen indem ich zeitiger ins Bett gegangen bin
und zu gesehen habe das ich sofort beim ersten Klingeln aufgestanden bin.

Weiterhin war ein Grund das ich nicht einschlafen konnte/wollte unerledigte Dinge/Probleme
die ich einfach nicht lösen wollte bzw. ich mich nicht auseinander setzen wollte.
Daher konnte ich schwer einschlafen was die Probleme mit dem Aufstehen zur Folge hatte.

Im Schnitt benötige ich 6-7Stunden Schlaf.
Alles darunter lässt mich nur schwer aus dem Bett kommen oder im seltensten Wecker einfach überhören wie bei Dir.
Klar schlaf ich durch meinen Beruf ich auch mal nur 4 oder 5 Stunden, bin dann aber den ganzen Tag gerädert
und das verschlimmert sich die nächsten Tage wenn ich so weiter mach.


----------



## zioProduct (6. September 2006)

Hallo Hawk,
Ich hatte das Problem auch als ich einen "Tut"-Wecker hatte. Bin dann aber auf Empfehlung eines Freundes auf einen CD-Wecker umgestiegen, der jeden Morgen ein Lied bringt das mir gut gefällt ( in entsprechender Lautstärke)... Dieses Lied darf nicht zu lange sein, vielleicht 3 Wochen, dann ein neues Lied her (vielleicht auch noch kürzer). Dazu habe ich immer Fenster offen, damits schön kalt ist im Zimmer, und beim ersten "Rufton" schmeiss ich die Decke auf die Beine, dann habe ich so kalt, dass ich aufstehen muss!

Und was ganz wichtig ist; Stelle deine INNERE-UHR! Tönt vielleicht dumm ist aber so! Sag dir eine weile jeden Abend, bevor du ins Bett gehst: Morgen stehe ich um halb 6, das ist 05:30 auf. Lieber Körper würdest du mich wecken? *Try it*

Und natürlich, einen bestimmten schnitt schlaf sollte jeder haben;-]


----------



## Alexander Schuc (6. September 2006)

Ja das kenne ich.. Durch früheres schlafen gehen, hör ich aber mittlerweile zumindest jedes Mal wenn die Wecker abgehen. Glaub ich zumindest.

Ich stelle meine Wecker übrigens weiter ausseinander, und schon mindestens ein "Snooze"-Interval früher. (Das sind bei mir 9 Minuten)

Handywecker geht also Beispielweise um 06.01 ab, falls ich ihn nicht höre geht er um 06.10 ein weiteres mal ab.

Wecker2, der ausserdem auch noch so weit wegsteht das ich aufstehen muss, geht um 06.12 ab. Ein weiteres Mal ohne abschalten veranlasst ihn um 06.21 nochmals abzugehen.

Bis ich tatsächlich aufstehe brauche ich aber leider oft 2 solche durchgänge von 20 minuten. Stell die Wecker aber auch dementsprechend. Rechne mit einer Stunde fürs aufstehen.


----------



## Pre7ender (7. September 2006)

Ich hatte auch immer so meine Probleme mit dem aufstehen!

Als Erstes hatte ich meine Stereoanlage so eingestellt, dass sie automatisch um 6.45 einschaltet, früher ging das noch heute muss ich immer und immer lauter stellen. Sonst gewöhnt man sich zusehr daran und es berieselt einem mit schöner Musik, dass man gleich noch müder wird 

Des weiteren habe ich jetzt mein Handywecker so gestellt, dass er alle 5 Min kommt, bis ich ihn manuell im Menü wieder abschalte. (Samsung E720)
Das funktioniert ganz gut. Ich verstecke dann mein Handy unter dem Bett immer so, dass ich meine Augen wirklich aufmachen muss. Hat auch einen guten Nebeneffekt, wenn ich merke, dass ich doch ziehmlich wach bin stelle ich den Wecker nochmal auf 10 oder 20 Minuten später und kann nochmals bischen Augen schliessen. Danach kommt er wieder alle 5 Minuten bis er dich so nervt und du aufstehst 

WICHTIG
Leute, welche tendenziell ihren Wecker aus lauter Wut an die nächste Wand schmeissen, sollten nicht ihr Handy benützen !  Ausser du bist stink reich und kannst dir alle paar Wochen oder Tage ein neues kaufen -.-


----------



## aquasonic (7. September 2006)

Ich hatte da früher auch so meine Probleme. Meine Freundin hatte so einen Radiowecker und einestages war da kein Sender eingestellt. Könnte euch ma vorstellen. Ich erwachte sofort mit einem halben Herzinfarkt und stand im Bett. Eventuell hilft dies, vielleicht nicht gerade so  laut wie der meiner Exfreundin 

Ein Freund von mir hat auch noch ne gute Methode. Er stellt den Wecker so laut, dass die Mutter ihn auch hört, welche ihn nach einer Weile genervt wecken kommt, da sie wegen seinem Wecker nicht mehr schlafen kann


----------



## CSANecromancer (7. September 2006)

Die Aufstehprobleme kenne ich *bestens*, da bei mir ein paar Dinge "genetisch versaut" sind. Das hat zur Folge, daß ich seit Anfang Mai täglich Nachtschicht machen darf (nach meinem Empfinden von 21:30 Uhr bis 6:30 Uhr). Ja, täglich. Fragt bitte nicht wieso, warum, weshalb, "aber das Arbeitsrecht sagt..." - da hängt eine ganze Ecke mehr dahinter. ;-]

Aufgrund dessen habe ich natürlich auch ein extremes Weckerproblem. Wie aber so oft habe ich festgestellt, daß die einfachsten und ältesten Lösungen sehr oft auch sehr gut sind. Dazu sind eigentlich nur zwei Dinge notwendig: 
1. Eine Batterie "besonderer" Wecker.
2. Etwas Selbstdisziplin, damit man auch den Hintern aus dem Bett bekommt. 

Bei 2. wirst du wohl eher selber an dir arbeiten müssen. Aber bei 1. empfehle ich von ganzem Herzen 3 uralte Blechwecker. Jawoll, diese Dinger, die noch mit einem Hämmerchen zwischen zwei Glocken arbeiten. www.uhrenindustriemuseum.de/images/wecker.jpg
Gegen die Dinger kann man imho alle Handy-, Radio-, CD- und sonstige Wecker vergessen. 3 Stück davon im 5 Minuten Abstand geschaltet und du hast Morgens ein dermaßen permanentes Getöse, daß du nicht mehr schlafen kannst, ob du willst oder nicht. Allerdings solltest du tolerante Nachbarn haben, denn mit den Teilen weckst du die halbe Straße.

Dann liegt es nur noch bei dir, auch wirklich aufzustehen, wenn du das Gebimmel hörst. Aber da musst du dich dann halt selber am Riemen reissen. Ich persönlich habe mir zu diesem Zweck noch angewöhnt, die meisten Uhren im Haus zu verstellen. Die gehen zwischen 5 und 15 Minuten vor. Wenn ich dann zwischen Bad, Schlafzimmer und Küche hin- und herwetze und auf die Uhr schaue, kriege ich doch gerne mal einen Schreck, wie spät es schon wieder ist und lege einen Zahn zu. Lustigerweise gewöhnt sich die vorverstellte Zeit gar nicht mal so schnell, wie man das glauben mag.

Und im Endeffekt stehe ich dann pünktlich im Büro auf der Matte, auch wenn ich zu Hause noch dachte "Sch****e, jetzt hast du wieder dick verpennt."


----------



## Pre7ender (7. September 2006)

CSANecromancer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann liegt es nur noch bei dir, auch wirklich aufzustehen, wenn du das Gebimmel hörst. Aber da musst du dich dann halt selber am Riemen reissen. Ich persönlich habe mir zu diesem Zweck noch angewöhnt, die meisten Uhren im Haus zu verstellen. Die gehen zwischen 5 und 15 Minuten vor. Wenn ich dann zwischen Bad, Schlafzimmer und Küche hin- und herwetze und auf die Uhr schaue, kriege ich doch gerne mal einen Schreck, wie spät es schon wieder ist und lege einen Zahn zu. Lustigerweise gewöhnt sich die vorverstellte Zeit gar nicht mal so schnell, wie man das glauben mag.
> 
> Und im Endeffekt stehe ich dann pünktlich im Büro auf der Matte, auch wenn ich zu Hause noch dachte "Sch****e, jetzt hast du wieder dick verpennt."



Das hatte ich auch mal versucht, mit den Uhren vorstellen! Hat aber irgendwie nach einer gewissen Zeit seine Wirkung verloren! z.B. hatte ich die Uhr in meinem Auto 10 Minuten vor gestellt. Jedes mal wenn ich am morgen ins Auto stieg und auf die Uhr schaute, dachte ich mir in der ersten Sekunde zwar oh kacke ich bin zu spät, in der zweiten Sekunde kam aber dann dieses erleichternde Gefühl, dass mir sagte, dass ich ja noch 10 Minuten habe 
Dieser Adrenalinschub jeden Morgen hat seine Wirkung rasch verloren.

Apropos Adrenalin, auch ein gutes Mittel bei mir um aufzustehen!
Wenn ich irgendwie merke, dass ich zu spät dran bin oder noch etwas erledigen muss krieg ich so ein Schockgefühl, was mich total wach macht und bin dann auch sofort auf den beinen!

Oder was auch gut funktioniert ist, wenn man sich auf etwas freuen kann, was man an diesem Tag machen kann. Kürzlich hatte ich eine Idee, die ich dann sofort bei der Arbeit umsetzten oder zumindest Testen wollte, danach gings zack zack und ich war sogar früher als sonst im Büro!


----------



## pflo (10. September 2006)

Was auch gut hilft, wenn du den Wecker zwar hörst aber z. B. nach dem Ausstellen wieder einschläfst: Handy- oder normalen Wecker in die andere Ecke des Zimmers legen, dann *musst* du aufstehen, um ihn auszuschalten


----------



## Azi (14. September 2006)

Ich hab nen Wecker, der am anderen Ende des Zimmers ist. Wenn der morgens klingelt, wache ich für einen kurzen Moment auf, schlaf aber sofort wieder ein. 5 Minuten später kommt meine Mutter rein und sagt, dass ich den Wecker abschalten soll. Nachdem ich ihn abgeschaltet habe, schlaf ich wieder ein. Eine halbe Stunde später kommt meine Mutter mit einer Tasse Kaffe herein (toll! Zimmerservice!  ). Die bleibt ne halbe Stunde vor meinem Bett, bevor ich sie dann trinke (weil meine Mutter nach dieser halben Stunde hereinkommt und mich weckt). Eine viertel Stunde später steh ich dann auf. Und das nervt. Ich bin der Meinung, dass 6 Stunden Schlaf für mich ausreichen, mein Körper verlangt aber viel mehr... Ich geh abends gegen halb 11 ins Bett und steh dann viertel nach 7 auf. Ich vermisse die Zeiten, an denen ich um 5 Topfit aus dem Bett stieg  . Hat sonst noch jemand eine Ide, wie man früher aufstehen kann?


----------



## liquidbeats (16. September 2006)

Wow und ich dachte dass nur ich solche Probleme habe 

Bei mir kann ein Wecker 2 Stundenlang Klingeln, ich werde trotzdem nicht wach. Staubsauger, Bauarbeiter usw. alles schon gehabt, werde nicht wach.

Grüße


----------



## MarcT83 (25. September 2006)

Hallo @ all....

WOW, hab echt nicht gedacht, das es so viele gibt, die genau das gleiche Problem wie ich haben!
Eigentlich ist mein Problem das Gleiche wie das der anderen. Das schlimmste daran ist das ich schon allesmögliche ausprobiert habe und nichts bis jetzt geholfen hat! Habe heute sogar meinen Termin beim Arbeitsamt verpennt. Ich bekomm echt Probleme wenn mein Leben so weiter läuft!! 
Habe heute also mal wieder locker 4 Wecker überhört, die nicht grade leise sind! Bin einfach nicht wach geworden! Das kann echt nicht normal sein. 
Das mit den Uhren umstellen hab ich probiert, hat nur kurzzeitig geholfen. 
Die Zeitabstände meiner Wecker hab och immer wieder verändert, hat auch nichts gebracht. Lautstärke wurde immer lauter, auch nichts!! Bin langsam echt verzweifelt, denn teilweise verpenne ich auch wenn ich 9 oder 10 std schlafen konnte!!


Hat nicht irgendwer noch ein paar verdammt gute Ideen für mich


----------



## helaukoenig (25. September 2006)

Bei mir lag es nicht am Wecker. Ich habe die möglichsten und unmöglichsten Modelle ausprobiert. Angfangen beim Modell Urgroßmutter mit den besagten Hämmerchen über beep-beep mit Snooze-Funktion und Radio bis hin zu Wecker mit Hahngschrei, aber spätestens nach 4 Wochen hatte ich mich an den jweweilingen Klingelton gewöhnt und habe einfach weitergeschlafen.
Für mich war der Schlüssel die Selbstdisziplin und ausreichend Schlaf. Ich will aufstehen und stehe also auch auf und vor allen Dingen ich schlafe ausreichend mit dem gleichen Rhythmus: also 6-7 Stunden und möglichst etwa zu gleichen Zeit in´s Bett gehen. Möglichst vor dem Zubettgehen eine ausreichende Ruhephase einlegen, nicht direkt vom Bildschirm ins Bett, sondern bewußt abschalten. Wie ist jedem selbst überlassen.
Hört sich sturzen langweilig an, hat mir aber geholfen.


----------



## ronaldo84 (25. September 2006)

Also ein Problem mit dem aufwachen habe ich nicht. Bei mir muss alles ganz ruhig sein damit ich schlafen kann z.B. kann ich beim dem ticken von Analoguhren nicht einschlafen. Dementsprechend bin ich morgens auch bei dem kleinsten Geröusch wach, egal wie lange ich geschlafen habe. Was aber auch ein guter Trick ist, du mußt vor dem schlafen gehen viel trinken. Dann wird dein Körper dich schon am morgen durch seine "Notdurft" wecken. Oder du hast pech und es passiert ein Missgeschick, das wir wahrscheinlich alle aus unserer Babyzeit kennen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. September 2006)

ronaldo84 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was aber auch ein guter Trick ist, du mußt vor dem schlafen gehen viel trinken. Dann wird dein Körper dich schon am morgen durch seine "Notdurft" wecken. Oder du hast pech und es passiert ein Missgeschick, das wir wahrscheinlich alle aus unserer Babyzeit kennen.


... oder aber Alarmstufe Rot wird zu frueh ausgerufen sodass Du schon morgen um 4 im Laufschritt zum Keramikthron eilst. 

Du koenntest auch zum Bund gehen, die kriegen Dich schon aus dem Bett. Und wenn das ein paar Mal passiert darfst Du Dir sicher auch lustige Strafen gefallen lassen. Die daraus resultierende Konditionierung sollte ausreichen Dich lebenslaenglich von allen Problemen beim Aufstehen zu befreien.


----------



## Andreas Späth (25. September 2006)

Ohja das Problem kenn ich nur zu gut.
Früher hatte ich eine Stereoanlage mit Weckerfunktion, da lag dann immer Scheusliche Musik drinnen, so dass ich aufstehen musste um das nicht länger zu ertragen 
Das Ding ging aber irgendwann kaputt, und nun habbich nurnoch meine "alte megaanlage", nicht dass 4x280 Watt einen nicht wachkriegen würden, es fehlt einfach die Weckerfunktion 

Seltsamerweise, wach ich aber wenn irgendwas ansteht von alleine rechtzeitig auf, egal ob ich lange genug gepennt hab oder nicht.
Wenn ich aber den Wecker meines Handy's richte, weil ich zB noch Morgens schnell in den Musikladen wollte... nix da... der spielt minutenlang auf höchster Lautstärke nen Malmsteen Song, aber ich werd net wach :-(


Ich hätte da aber ne Idee, man könnte ja nen Staubsauger ins Zimmer stellen, und den an eine Zeitschaltuhr anschliesen....


----------



## axn (4. Oktober 2006)

Du hast Gleitzeit. Also Sch**ß drauf. Es ist wissenschaftlich erwiesen das es "Morgen-" und "Abendtypen" gibt. Verleg deine Freizeit einfach auf die Nacht und genieß es. Lass dich nicht von Leuten verunsichern, die dir einreden das wäre falsch. Es ist deine Entscheidung, nicht die deines Weckers. 

Gleitzeit für alle!

mfg

axn


----------



## enamarth (4. Oktober 2006)

Würde ich das "so" durchziehen, würde ich morgen bis 10 pennen und abends bis 10 arbeiten, und das will ich einfach nicht.. ich meine, kumpels, bars und sporthallen, alles das, hat nicht bis 2 uhr morgens offen unter der woche. ausserdem hab ich noch vereins-hobbies, die lassen sich nicht verlagern.

zudem hab ich nicht nur morgens keinen bock arbeiten zu gehn, ich hab auch abends keinen bock lange da zu bleiben...


plus: ich bin ein abendmensch, ich weiss. also, was will ich mit meiner "guten" zeit des tages anfangen? arbeiten? freizeit..? ich glaube eher letzteres...

grz


----------



## axn (4. Oktober 2006)

Nagut. Ich kann meine Zeit so gleiten, dass ich bis 12 schlafe, bis 18 Uhr Freizeit habe und bis 4 arbeite. Sprich doch mal mit deiner Stechuhr. 

mfg

axn


----------



## Azi (5. Oktober 2006)

Was ich merkwürdig fand: Ich wurde nur durch einen Umzug zum "Abendmenschen". Es war direkt von einem Tag zum anderen, ich stand (egal, wie spät ich ins Bett ging) immer gegen 7 auf (an Schultagen gegen 6), nach dem Umzug meist gegen 10 (an Schultagen schaff ichs nicht vor 7). Deshalb sag ich jetzt einfach mal, dass die Schlafzeit auch von dem Ort abhängt.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. Oktober 2006)

Zumindest bei mir hat die Schlafqualitaet auch was mit der Lage im Bett zu tun, also jetzt nicht nur ob ich auf der linken oder rechten Seite, auf dem Bauch oder auf dem Ruecken liege. So kann es auch schonmal sein, dass ich mal Kopf- und Fussende tausche (mitunter auch mal mitten in der Nacht waehrend des Schlafes).


----------



## CSANecromancer (5. Oktober 2006)

Nachdem das schon mit den "Morgen- und Abendmenschen" hier angesprochen wurde, darf ich mich evtl. mal "outen": Ich bin ein Nachtmensch. Nein, nicht durch Gewöhnung, sondern genetisch bedingt. Das heisst, daß mein Tag unter normalen (also für mich normalen) Umständen um ca. 15:00 Uhr beginnt und bis ca. 08:00 Uhr am nächsten Tag dauert. Die Umrechnung ist recht einfach. Von der aktuellen Tageszeit 10 Stunden abziehen und schon weiß ich, welche Uhrzeit für meinen Körper gilt.
Bei einem Arbeitstag von 07:30 Uhr - 16:30 Uhr (für mich 21:30 Uhr - 6:30 Uhr) wirkt sich das Ganze dann natürlich relativ rasch mörderisch aus, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Ich war/bin also gezwungen, mir alle nur irgendwie greifbaren Hilfsmittel zum Aufstehen heran zu ziehen, die nur möglich sind.
Die allerwichtigsten Tips habe ich von einem Arbeitskollegen mit einem ähnlichen Problem bekommen:

1. 100%ige Selbstdisziplin.
Ich *muß* schlafen gehen, wenn für mich eigentlich der Tag gerade anfängt und ich *muß* aufstehen, wenn ich eigentlich in's Bett gehen will. Ein "ach  drauf" kann ich mir da kein einziges Mal erlauben. Genau wenn ich davor stehe mir dieses "ach  drauf" zu *denken* muß ich mich selbst am Riemen reißen. Das führt dann auch durchaus dazu, daß ich mal am Wochenende keine Zeit für Freunde und Bekannte habe, da ich mich einfach nach meinem Rhythmus ausschlafe. Und unter der Woche geht bei mir auch kein Hullygully bis um Mitternacht, da ich extrem mit meinen Kräften haushalten muß. Entweder das oder ich bin wieder schneller arbeitlos, als mir lieb ist (Daß mir das wohl so oder so bevorsteht, ist eine andere Sache).

2. Schlafkultur
Zum Schlafen gehen das Bett und das Schlafzimmer wirklich vorher so herräumen, daß man richtig gut schlafen kann. Bett aufschütteln, Vorhang zu, Fenster kippen, zum Einschlafen evtl. ein bißchen was Leichtes lesen. Und dann wegdröseln.
Wenn ich mitten in der Nacht (meist zwischen 01:00 Uhr und 02:00 Uhr (also für mich 15:00 - 16:00 Uhr)) aufwache, dann versuche ich liegen zu bleiben und wieder einzuschlafen. Wenn das nicht klappt, beschäftige ich mich 2-3 Stunden und lege mich dann wieder hin, mit dem deutlichen Gedanken, daß ich um 06:00 Uhr wieder raus muß.
Wenn ich auch um 04:00 Uhr noch vollkommen fit bin, dann wird einfach gnadenlos durchgemacht. Allerdings achte ich dabei auch darauf, daß sich das keinesfalls mehrere Tage hintereinander wiederholt, da ich sonst zusammenbrechen würde. Dank der permanenten Übermüdung merke ich nämlich nicht mehr, wie hart ich am Limit bin oder nicht.

3. Meditation bzw. autogenes Training
Kann ich allerwärmstens empfehlen. Es gibt nur wenig, was einen am Einschlafen so derbe hindern kann wie die eigenen Gedanken, vor allem, wenn der Körper eigentlich topfit ist. Dann muß man sich quasi selbst in den Ruhezustand bringen und das funktioniert hervorragend mit Meditation. Die Gedanken ausschalten und nicht unbedingt die Sinnesschärfe hochschrauben. So läßt sich dann recht gut einschlafen und man ist - auch vollkommen gegen den gewohnten Tag-/Nachtrhythmus ausgeruht beim Aufwachen.

Aber am allerwichtigsten ist und bleibt Punkt 1 - die Selbstdisziplin. Ohne die geht in meinem Falle rein gar nichts. Wenn ich aufgestanden bin, dann lege ich mich einfach nicht wieder in's Bett, Punkt und Aus. Aufgestanden ist aufgestanden. Da kann das Bett noch so jammern "Leg dich zu mir" und das Kissen flüstern "Nimm mich in den Arm". Nix da.
Und wenn man das mal so 1-2 Wochen durchgezogen hat, dann hört man auch wieder den Wecker viel leichter, womit sich dieses Problem von selbst erledigt. Aber für die Anfangszeit ist es echt gut, wenn jemand da ist, der einem beim Aufwachen hilft.


----------



## lälilo (12. Oktober 2009)

also...ich habe zwar nicht solche probleme beim aufstehen wie ihr aber mein bruder hat enorme schwierigkeiten..
er hat jetzt auch schon zimlichen schlamassel weil er immer verpennt..
er hat einen so lauten wecker das ich ihn von zuunterst bis in mein zimmer nach fast zu oberst höre...
und trotzdem kann er einfach nicht aufstehen.
meine geschwister, mutter, vater und ich wecken ihn jeden einzeln am morgen bevor wir aus dem haus gehen, jedesmal sagt er uns er seie wach. später kann er sich an seine eigenen sätze nicht mehr erinneren und schon gar nicht das wir ihn geweckt haben..
meine mutter ist schon fast am ende mit den nerven weil er in seiner lehre oft verpennt und dann zu spät kommt oder er geht einfach gar nicht zur arbeit und sagt er seie krank weil er sich so enorm schämt.
kann mir jemand tricks für ihn geben?

hier habe ich sonst noch selbst ein paar tricks die ich ihm nachher gleich vorschlagen werde 
- das handy unter das kopfkissen auf lautstärke 10 odr lauter wenn es geht.
- wecker im ganzen zimmer verteilen alle im 2 minuten abstand hintereinander stellen.
-  handywecker oder sonst wecker mehrmals stellen dass sie alle 5 minuten abgehen oder so.
- jeden tag anderes wecklied verwenden.!!
- kein "tut tut tut" wecker verwenden, entweder mit lied oder radio.

ich wünsche gute nacht und schönes aufstehen, allen die damit probleme haben..


----------



## bluex (12. Oktober 2009)

UHHH das ja schon nich mehr so schön wenn man dadurch seine Lehre aufs Spiel setzt. Ich bleib zwar auch gern liegen und penn gleich wieder ein aber ... wenn ich weis ich muss zur Arbeit, hab ich mir angewöhnt einfach direkt aufzustehen und mich da durch zu kämpfen .. nach 5 min gehts einem dann ja schon besser. Da muss man sich dann eben einfach mal überwinden, ich glaub das is eher ne Einstellungssache. Ich kam auch recht oft zu spät weil ich den Wecker im Halbschlaf ausgemacht hab und dachte so ja noch n paar Minuten einfach rumliegen und langsam wach werden... aber genau das ist der Fehler .... wenn man beim langsam wach werden eh gleich weiter pennt und sich dann nichtmal mehr erinnert den wecker aus gemacht zu haben, sollte man sich angewöhnen besser gleich den  hoch zu reissen sobald man den Wecker hört. Mir wurde das jedenfalls zu peinlich immer einer der letzten zu sein und das is das woran ich mich morgends als aller erstes erinner wenn das blöde ding losbimmelt und da sind mir die 5 min die ich noch liegen will dann auch egal.


greez
blue


----------



## Tippgebär (27. Oktober 2009)

Also ich habvor einigen Jahren auch immer Probleme damit gehabt aufzustehen. Vor allem in der Schulzeit.
Meine Lösung war eine Zeitschaltuhr in Kombination mit einer Mehrfachsteckdose.
Uhr gestellt und dann ging bei mir morgen ein lauter Fön, der Deckenfluter und eine ins Glasregal gelegte Stichsäge an. (Die hat gescheppert wie Sau....)
Ich hatte, nach dem ich ein paar mal fast mit einem Herzinfakrt aufgewacht bin, aus lauter Angst vor dem fiesen Krach, danach keine Probleme mehr beim Aufstehen. 
Bin dann immer vom Radiowecker wachgeworden, hatte nur 2 Min. Zeit die Höllenmaschine auszustellen.
Mittlerweile schlafe ich länger, dann klappt's morgens auch besser mit dem Aufstehen.


----------



## Ex1tus (27. Oktober 2009)

Tippgebär hat gesagt.:


> und eine ins Glasregal gelegte Stichsäge an. (Die hat gescheppert wie Sau....)



 Haha. 

Aber das mit dem Licht ist ne gute Idee. Vor allem für Leute die komplette Dunkelheit brauchen zum schlafen.


----------



## tomkruse (27. Oktober 2009)

Also ich denke, sowas sollte mit den heutzutage üblichen technischen Möglichkeiten kein Problem mehr sein. Jedes mittelmässige Handy kann MP3 abspielen und man kann ja mal die grausamsten Geräusche einsammeln, zum Beispiel über eine Tafel krazende Fingernägel, einen Presslufthammer oder die Feuerwehrsirene. Soetwas halbwegs nahe am Ohr mit voller Lautstärke abgespielt weckt eigentlich jeden


----------



## Ex1tus (27. Oktober 2009)

Dann macht man es aus und schläft wieder ein.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (27. Oktober 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Dann macht man es aus und schläft wieder ein.



Genau, und je nachdem wie Müd man war/ist hat man gar nicht mitbekommen, dass der Handywecker abging.  Das Handy findet man dann unterm Polster, oder irgendwo am Boden.


----------



## tomkruse (27. Oktober 2009)

Eine wirklich sinnvolle Strategie wäre übrigens, einfach mal rechtzeitig ins Bett zu gehen. Wenn ich um 4 ins Bett gehe und um 6 schon wieder aufstehen muß, dann hilft auch kein Wecker dieser Welt um mich am erneuten Einschlafen zu hintern


----------



## Ex1tus (28. Oktober 2009)

Hier nochmal 2 spezielle Wecker 

http://www.monsterzeug.de/Fliegender-Wecker.html
http://www.monsterzeug.de/Clocky-der-Weglaufwecker.html


----------

